
Politics with Allies - pwa
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/690445897/politics-with-allies?ref=user_menu
======
pwa
Politics play a huge part in our lives, whether we’re thinking about them or
not. Most of us have an opinion on how things are run and feel we could do
better. But to do that, first you have to be elected. Politics With Allies
lets you test your ability to be elected to power and exercise that political
power to make your allies happy. It’s a new card game that’s up on Kickstarter
now.

